# USB Charge Port Install



## RiggerJon (Sep 8, 2017)

The instructions on installing the the USB chargers weren't clear to me, and it wasn't until I saw an S install at the dealership that I realized I'd missed a step. Attached is a pic showing a part in my hand that slides off to the left (toward the driver). This part must be removed to install the USB cables correctly. The install was super easy, but getting the courage to figure out how this piece came off was gut-wrenching. I hope this spares others from the same anxiety.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RiggerJon said:


> The instructions on installing the the USB chargers weren't clear to me, and it wasn't until I saw an S install at the dealership that I realized I'd missed a step. Attached is a pic showing a part in my hand that slides off to the left (toward the driver). This part must be removed to install the USB cables correctly. The install was super easy, but getting the courage to figure out how this piece came off was gut-wrenching. I hope this spares others from the same anxiety.


Thanks for sharing. I agree the install guide posted online is not entirely clear.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is why instructional videos are 100x more helpful, and hopefully Tesla will eventually have them available for every little topic.
If not, there are plenty of fans that will be posting videos to youtube as well with neat little tricks like this.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> This is why instructional videos are 100x more helpful, and hopefully Tesla will eventually have them available for every little topic.
> If not, there are plenty of fans that will be posting videos to youtube as well with neat little tricks like this.


And see that's what makes Tesla great. Someone will take the time to make the videos for them and post to YouTube just like how they spend $0 on marketing.

Though I agree wholeheartedly. Short quick videos are the way to go for learning something.


----------



## Roger Bohl (Feb 6, 2018)

Double win solution: The case on my iPhone 5 was too thick would not allow the phone to slide over the installed lightning plug to achieve a secure connection. Coincidentally, the phone-as-key function stopped working, and Tesla Central advised that iPhone 6 or later should work better. In the process of upgrading, I learned about AT&T's BOGO ("Buy-one-Get-one" (free)) offer for 2 new iPhone 7s, and my wife and I took the bait. In searching for a cover for the new iPhones, we wanted a thin, but "grippy" cover, and happened upon Cellphonecases.com's (CPC's) "Black ProWorx Ultra Slim Thin...Silicone Case Cover", for under $7. It sounded like just what I wanted. When it eventually arrived (replacement for a lost-in-mail unit), not only was it much "grippier" than the bare case, it was thin enough to allow successful docking in our "3". Highly recommended.

A caution: The first cover got lost in transit, and CPC's support site was uncommunicative and unhelpful. Norton, however, guaranteed satisfaction, and eventually had to seek their support, which was successful. Give thought to the $5 offer of optional "tracking" if buying from this vendor, or seek the product from another vendor.


----------

